# FAIL.... well sort of anyway!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a dose of over confidence tonight... thought I'd just go out there and light a match at 100 feet, no problem... I took about 3 shots from 100 feet and couldn't tell where the shots were going and the match was blurry... so I moved up to 75 feet and was able to do it.

Not what I wanted, so this may take a bit before I can "master" it... I'll have to try this again when there's more light... but the only problem with that is the match light would be less visible... nothing's perfect I guess!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unbeatable :thumbsup:
What ammo are you shooting? It sounds like it hits a ton!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Awesome shooting! You guys make the improbable look so easy. I know the 100 is coming.

Keep raising the bar.

Todd


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

my best shot at those distances involves shooting from in front of my garage, through my garage, out the back garage door and across my back yard to the rear right corner of the fence. Ive done this and the neighbors inquired what I was up to. When Bill makes it.... Ill give it another try.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WAY TO GO!!!!! You guys are making me itchy to try a longer distance match light ... think I will not jump right to the 75 foot mark though!!! :bonk:

I am anxious to see who will get the 100 foot light first.

By the way ... I, too, am interested in what ammo you were using.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------

